# Depositing Starwood points into II or SFX



## topdog (May 25, 2006)

I'm trying to buy a Starwood timeshare, 81,000 points, resale.  I'm wondering if it is say a 2BR non lockoff at VV, does it deposit as one 2 BR unit, or can I split it into 2 units, 44,000 points for 1 and 37,000 for the other.  This is kind of an academic question, since it may be more likely that I would just exch within Starwood.  Thanks.


----------



## drann56 (May 25, 2006)

First, I think that you are referring to Staroptions within the SVN and not starpoints which is on the hotel side of starwood.

2nd:  When using an external exchanging company like II or SFX, if its not a lock off unit, your are exchanging a 2 bdr unit.  You can not split it up since it is not a lockoff.  Also, when dealing with a external exchange company, you do not deal with staroptions, you deal with the physical unit itself.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 25, 2006)

You can only deposit a VV unit into RCI or the independants like SFX, Since VV isn't associated with II you can't use II at all. 

With SFX or other independant exchange companies, you reserve a week and unit then deposit that week with SFX or others. Check with SFX to see if they will accept our week before making the reservation. 

Hope that helps


----------



## DeniseM (May 25, 2006)

Sorry - I missed the "VV" in your post.  Vistana Villages does indeed trade within Starwood on a resale.  However, Staroptions, do not transfer to other exchange systems - you have to deposit by the week.

Here is the floor plan for a VV 2 bdm. non-lockoff. 
www.starwoodvo.com/resorts/villa.jsp?resortID=1&arg=11
As you can see it's like a 2 bdm. Apt. - there's no way to split it into 2 units.  A 2 bdm. lock-off can actually be split into two, completely separate units.

Even if you could, you probably wouldn't want to split them up, because 81K Staroptions is on the lower side for Starwood.  The high-end 2 bdms. come with 148,100 Staroptions.  But 81K will get you into at least a 1 bdm at any Starwood Resort.


----------



## topdog (May 26, 2006)

Thanks folks, for your help.  Do any of you know whether or not all SVN units have the heavenly bed?  Especially, does VV?


----------



## mj2vacation (May 26, 2006)

Sheraton properties don't have the heavenly bed, that is a Westin thing.  

They do have a very comfortable bed at the Vistana Villages, and that is the standard for Sheraton.


----------



## DeniseM (May 29, 2006)

Sherton has the "Sweet Sleeper" Bed - http://www.starwoodhotels.com/promotions/promo_landing.html?category=sweet_sleeper&back=-1


----------

